# Fixing deteriorating block face.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

He guys I have to re-parge an old block foundation, well, actually its a poured wall right up until grade then they used 24" block with a molded face to mimic stone. House was built in 1907.

Anyway. I have already replaced a pile of them that were totally gone with regular 8" block and the remaining block is still structurally sound, just the face is crumbling/dusting. I pulled all the old coat off and wire brushed it until most of the crumbly stuff was off, is there a product I can use to prevent further deterioration?

The only thing the guy at the block yard had for me was K-88 and Conproco Bonding Primer. 

Any ideas for me?


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> He guys I have to re-parge an old block foundation, well, actually its a poured wall right up until grade then they used 24" block with a molded face to mimic stone. House was built in 1907.
> 
> Anyway. I have already replaced a pile of them that were totally gone with regular 8" block and the remaining block is still structurally sound, just the face is crumbling/dusting. I pulled all the old coat off and wire brushed it until most of the crumbly stuff was off, is there a product I can use to prevent further deterioration?
> 
> ...


There are stone strengtheners on the market, although I don't know if they would work on block.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

stucco or foundation coat. anything that will bond and waterproof. I would hit it with a needle scaler or something similar to make sure the face is clean and sound.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite is a product called B2000 from Durock. It is the base coat for acrylic stucco, I would apply a coat, embed fibremesh trowel another coat on and then brush with a 6" brush to make it look good.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Also look for "stone consolidators"


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's one, http://www.drytreat.com/Products/Protection/DRY-TREAT-40SK
read carefully, some consolidators will not allow for a repair over them.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I've simply used boiled linseed oil in the past with good results.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

jomama said:


> I've simply used boiled linseed oil in the past with good results.


I agree that boiled linseed oil is really good, and also when mixed with turps.


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you're on the right track with a stucco application but I would absolutely add fibers or mesh to the stucco to hold it in place. Old blocks that have lost the cement on their outer faces will just scale off the block aggregate that the new stucco attaches too so the stucco will peal, so you want some reinforcement to bridge the effected areas. A little bonding agent wouldn't hurt with a Type M mix. Make sure to burn off any fibers projecting out of the stucco face or apply a bituminous coating or other waterproofing to the surface.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys I found a product that did a really good job. I picked up a gallon of Conproco Weld (possibly the same formula as the bonding primer) and after wire brushing the hell out of it painted it on and gave it a few hours. 

Came back and the faces were rock hard almost like a resin. Slurried it, slapped on my ugly coat and called it a day.

It's gonna take some doing to get it semi flat after the mess those blocks made but I'm gonna just use a type S with K-88 and fiber added to finish it off, I didn't have any bonding problems at all, stuck to it just like glue.

Hopefully this guy gets his gutters fixed before winter though so I don't have to do it again next year (job security i guess). These things are literally pointing right at the wall, I can't imagine how many gallons it's dumped on them.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

stuart45 said:


> I agree that boiled linseed oil is really good, and also when mixed with turps.


Where can I get boiled linseed oil. I would like to test it out on some of the blocks I removed so I can test for the future.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Every hardware store will have it in the paint section, amongst the paint thinners, etc...


----------

